# What's your favorite Cheers era?



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Lately we've been enjoying the early Cheers reruns on Nick at Night. It made me think about how the show had several eras. I'm not sure which is my favorite, as I enjoy aspects of each.

What's your favorite Cheers era?

(Poll coming...)


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Cheers is my all time favorite show.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

One of the all time classic comedies!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I didn't like Diane at all, so that knocks out the first two eras. I started to slack off watching the show in the last era so I guess the Rebecca/corporate era gets my vote.

Hey can't pass up another opportunity to post my favorite Kirstie Alley photo (Obligatory in any Cheers or fat actresses thread.) Now did Shelley ever look this good?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

+1 for Kirsty. Much better comic actress than Shelly.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I don't think I can pick a favorite. With all the changes, the show managed to stay fresh for so long. 

My least favorite is the year (Season 10, I think) that Sam and Rebecca tried to have a baby. There were some good episodes that year, but that storyline just didn't work for me.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Tough call between Coach and Woody, but I went with Coach. Woody is a close second. Not a big fan of Rebecca.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

I struggled with the Coach/Woody decision and went with Woody. The Sam and Diane dynamic was just unbeatable. There was real passion in that relationship. Sam and Rebecca never came close to that.

I'll say I always hoped they would end up together. Broke my heart a bit that they couldn't work it out.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Have to go with the Coach era.

Coach (after answering phone): Is there an Ernie Pantusso here? 
Sam: That's you, Coach. 
Coach: Speaking!


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

My favorite was the "Norm" era.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

bdlucas said:


> Tough call between Coach and Woody, but I went with Coach. Woody is a close second. Not a big fan of Rebecca.


 :up: +1


----------



## UnionBuster (Jun 7, 2002)

GoHalos said:


> Have to go with the Coach era.
> 
> Coach (after answering phone): Is there an Ernie Pantusso here?
> Sam: That's you, Coach.
> Coach: Speaking!


LOL


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> I didn't like Diane at all, so that knocks out the first two eras. I started to slack off watching the show in the last era so I guess the Rebecca/corporate era gets my vote.
> 
> Hey can't pass up another opportunity to post my favorite Kirstie Alley photo (Obligatory in any Cheers or fat actresses thread.) Now did Shelley ever look this good?


that looks like Howard Stern in drag. I've never been a fan of Kirstie Allie so I voted for Woody/Diane.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Stop - your making a mockery of Bell day!!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Woody Diane for me.. but I would say that was the sweetspot, with the periods on either side almost equally as enjoyable.

I never really got turned off the show myself.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I think it's a tie for me:
Coach Diane era and the build up of sexual tension between Sam-Diane and
Rebecca-Sam ownership, when the show went back to being funny instead of pretentious. I HATED the earlier Rebecca episodes and the ones with Roger Rees. I loved any episode with Harry the Hat, with Nick and with the battle between Cheers and Old Towne Tavern


----------



## Meinrad (Nov 16, 2001)

What's up Mr. Peterson?

Let's talk about what's going in Mr. Peterson.

Coach Diane for me. Woody/Diane would be #2 for me.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Coach/Diane. Coach rocked. :up:

Albania, Albania
You border on the Adriatic.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Reminds me of a Kids in the Hall sketch. Heh.

Greg


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

waldingrl said:


> Coach/Diane. Coach rocked. :up:
> 
> Albania, Albania
> You border on the Adriatic.


Your land is mostly moutainous
And your chief export is chrome

You just made me sing that song at my desk. Thank goodness my door is closed.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

DougF said:


> Your land is mostly moutainous
> And your chief export is chrome
> 
> You just made me sing that song at my desk. Thank goodness my door is closed.


:up:

Glad I could get it stuck in someone else's head.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Coach/Diane.

Although Frasier was a pretty good addition.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Definately the Coach/Diane era.

Sam: Who's your secret admirer? 
[Carla beckons for Sam to come closer, which he does] 
Carla: None of your damn business! 
Coach: What'd she say? 
Sam: "None of your damn business." 
Coach: [angry] Well, excuse me for living! How would you like it if I said that to you when you asked me to teach you how to throw a knuckleball? 
Sam: You DID, Coach. 
Coach: Oh, then we're even.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

A tough call between Coach and Woody, but I liked Woody just a little more. Definitely the Diane era more than the Rebecca era. Shelley Long was classic in Cheers, her facial expressions and body comedy was right on. Not so much in other things she's been in.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

I had to pick the Coach/Dianne era. 

Woody/Dianne was pretty hiliarious as well.

Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly,Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly,...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

DLL66 said:


> I had to pick the Coach/Dianne era.
> 
> Woody/Dianne was pretty hiliarious as well.
> 
> Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly,Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly,...


_Your smile is so lovely; your hair is so clean . . . _

Same with me. Woody was hilarious, but I had to pick Coach/Diane. Coach was the best.

_Albania! Albania! 
You border on the Adriatic._

Now I've got the song in my head too. Thanks a lot!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Meinrad said:


> What's up Mr. Peterson?
> 
> Let's talk about what's going in Mr. Peterson.


Wouldn't that be "what's going on, Mr. Peterson?"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, gotta go with Coach...the one with Allyce Beasley as his daughter...when she was going to marry that jerk...heartbreaking! "You look exactly like your mother...and she grew more beautiful every day" OMG! I still tear up thinking about it. He was such a good guy. A real sweetheart. And didn't he come by his ...um... "Is there an Ernie Pantuso here"-ness by getting hit in the head too many times playing baseball? Woody was just a hick farm kid from...ooops! Indiana (I too am from the Hoosier state). hee hee!


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Regina said:


> didn't he come by his ...um... "Is there an Ernie Pantuso here"-ness by getting hit in the head too many times playing baseball?


Yes, I think he had the all time record for the most times "hit by pitch" in the minors (or was it majors?).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

aindik said:


> Wouldn't that be "what's going on, Mr. Peterson?"


What's up, Norm?

My nipples -- it's freezing out there.

Next to the "I thought turkeys could fly" line, that's the best line on television.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

It's a dog eat dog world out there and I'm wearing Milkbone underwear.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

"Hey Mr. Peterson, Jack Frost nipping at your nose?"
"Yep, now let's get Joe Beer nipping at my liver."


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

"How's life treating you Norm?"
"Like I just ran over its dog."



Loved the show.

tk


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Another of my favorites:

"What are you up to Norm?"
"My ideal weight if I were eleven feet tall."


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

I love every part of the show but the Diane years were the best.Whether it was coach or woody,


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

ukerin said:


> I love every part of the show but the Diane years were the best.Whether it was coach or woody,


I watched the show from beginning to end, and I loved all of the eras, but I'll stick with the "Coach era" as being my favorite.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Come to think of it, when Cheers was in syndication on Channel 5 KTLA here in LA, they ran commercials that said "Cheers, now and forever at 11pm". Well, needless to say, "Sex and the City" is on at 11pm these days, and Cheers hasn't been on that channel for years.


----------



## bootsy (Feb 1, 2006)

Best show ever imho. I voted the Woody-Diane years as the best and throw in the Frasier-Lilith combo, and that just made it better.

"How's the world treating you Norm?"
"Like a baby treats a diaper"


On a side note, TV Land has been airing the show again from the beginning. 8am tues-fri.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> I didn't like Diane at all, so that knocks out the first two eras. I started to slack off watching the show in the last era so I guess the Rebecca/corporate era gets my vote.
> 
> Hey can't pass up another opportunity to post my favorite Kirstie Alley photo (Obligatory in any Cheers or fat actresses thread.) Now did Shelley ever look this good?


I kind of liked her when she had her Vulcan ears on:


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

My favorite Normism:

"What's shakin' Norm?"
"All four cheeks and a couple of chins."

I'm going to have to vote for the Diane/Coach era as my favorite. Coach was better as the oddball than Woody was. Bumpkin tends to wear thin on me pretty quickly.


----------



## djbrown (Dec 26, 2001)

555-6792


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Women, you can't live with 'em...
Hey Woody, pass the beer nuts?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

+1 for the Norm Era.

Love this show! Thanks for this thread or I would have never realized Nick was showing it. Please tell me, are they messing with the start/stop times like they have in the past?

I think Coach's record was for the most pitches to the bean. Before they wore helmets. R.I.P. Ernie.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

bdlucas said:


> Tough call between Coach and Woody, but I went with Coach. Woody is a close second. Not a big fan of Rebecca.


+1 (which is actually +2 I think)


----------



## spud (Mar 17, 2001)

A good article about Cheers.



> On the thirtieth anniversary of the show's premiere, GQ sat down with just about everyone who made it and asked them about creating Sam and Diane, the birth of Norm!, Woody Harrelson's one-night stands, and many other secrets of what became TV's funniest guy show of all time.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

bdlucas said:


> Tough call between Coach and Woody, but I went with Coach. Woody is a close second. Not a big fan of Rebecca.


+h:s


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I own the complete "Frasier", the complete "M*A*S*H, I think Cheers will be next, Taxi and Night Court are in the wings.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

spud said:


> A good article about Cheers.


Thanks for posting that. I know the time passed years ago but I was still disappointed to see this:



> We never even considered doing any kind of reunion show.


Been waiting almost 20 years for a reunion. It's never going to happen, so I just imagine that things are still the same.



> Sam alone at the bar was the last image we wanted. That's where the show started and where it ended. It let people think that there's still a bar in Boston where you can walk in and see this aging baseball player.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Nice thread bump. My TiVo started recording Cheers episodes as suggestions for me from one of the local "UHF" channels over the summer. I've seen 'em all before, but have really been enjoying catching them again. (And Netflix has the whole series to stream, too.)


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

spud said:


> A good article about Cheers.





Christopher Lloyd said:


> (co-creator, Modern Family; son of David Lloyd) The writers had to tell stories that didn't make the audience ask, "How do these people have so much time to be in a bar all the time?" I think that was the genius of that showthat you loved being in their company, and you never asked those questions. You never asked why nobody ever paid for a beer. You went with it, because the spirit of the show was so great.


I'm sure people were asking those questions, there just wasn't a TCF TV Show talk forum to ask them openly.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

spud said:


> A good article about Cheers.


I just finished reading this book and I suspect that maybe these interviews is stuff that didn't make the book. The book is written in exactly the same style as the article.

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Rock-Inside-Rise-Fall/dp/0385533748


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Loved the whole series..from the beginning to the end.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I had forgotten just how much I loved that show, and thank you CMB for letting me know it's on Netflix. :up: :up: :up:

For the record, I voted Coach. He made the show for me. Diane just happened to be there at the time, but I preferred her to Rebecca.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Toss up between the woody and coach era. I voted woody because coach was a bit before my time and I had to catch up on those episodes later, so woody was a bit more present in my youth.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I voted coach. But ask me in a few months. I just decided to get Cheers. I've seen the Pilot and watching S01E02 now. I'll probably be through all 200+ episodes in a few months.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> +1 for the Norm Era.


Was there a non-Norm era?



spud said:


> A good article about Cheers.


That was a fun read.

I had forgotten the show lasted to 1990's. I stopped watching before that. Too busy with school or something I guess and it was pre-TiVo


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Been watching repeats on Reelz and the show is amazing. I think Sam and Diane is the best relationship in tv history. One thing the show did so well was cast, the replacement casting was amazing. I loved coach but woody was great and woody harrelson and Kelsey grammar are both amazing actors. 

I just don't feel the show ever broke stride but some of the Sam and Diane scenes are all time classics.


----------

